# Welcome to El Salvador!!!



## lidieth (Jan 13, 2008)

Two other pics of Lake Ilopango:


----------



## lidieth (Jan 13, 2008)

La Puerta del Diablo (The Devil's Door)





























In 1762 a fierce storm created the stone formation now known as La Puerta del Diablo (Devil's Door). Despite its malevolent name, it provides a sublime panoramic view of a chunk of El Salvador's glorious countryside.
The two large rocks that partially cut the mountain of Cerro del Chulo appear as a giant open door revealing the the Pacific coast, Lake Ilopango, San Vicente volcano, and the Cerro de las Pavas behind


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

lidieth said:


>


See, you look similar


----------



## drink.think (Nov 8, 2008)

May be I will go to here someday


----------



## scarpio (Feb 17, 2008)

*San Salvador.*​
*Thank you lidieth,this thread is amazing!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## lidieth (Jan 13, 2008)

^^^^
Thanks Scarpio for the pics of San Salvador kay: I'm glad you liked it. :happy:


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

lidieth said:


> Two other pics of Lake Ilopango:


this forest is beautiful:cheers:


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

San Salvador is really surprising for some people maybe later Ill post some pictures but those pictures dont seem to give the full of picture of it. Those apartment blocks in the first picture are actually repainted and look better


----------



## lidieth (Jan 13, 2008)

drink.think said:


> May be I will go to here someday


of course, I'm pretty sure you'll like this humble but pretty country kay:


----------



## lidieth (Jan 13, 2008)

l'eau said:


> this forest is beautiful:cheers:


Yeah.... I know... :drool:


----------



## Burberry (Jul 14, 2007)

Lake Ilopango is awesome, I really love tropical scenery's like this one. :O


----------



## AlanG (Nov 12, 2008)

----


----------



## lidieth (Jan 13, 2008)

AlanG said:


> :cheers:I would like to visit E.S someday!!


You're more than welcome to visit! :cheer:


----------



## lidieth (Jan 13, 2008)

Here are two pictures of the beach infront of DeCameron Salinitas Hotel in the department of Sonsonate.


----------



## Bentag (Apr 14, 2006)

lidieth said:


> As long as I understand, it is not active anymore, hopefully
> 
> Here is a little description:
> 
> ...



This type of volcanoes erupt only from time to time, can be thousand years, but their eruptions can be extremly destructives...


----------



## Missunshine (Nov 15, 2008)

Wow, I never thought that such small country could be as beautiful as El Salvador. It is such a beautiful country. One of my friends is salvadorean, she's always talking about El Salvador, but I never imagined how beautiful it actually is. I hope to go there some day. kay: Those beaches look yummy :drool:


----------



## lidieth (Jan 13, 2008)

Bentag said:


> This type of volcanoes erupt only from time to time, can be thousand years, but their eruptions can be extremly destructives...


Exactly, that's what I've heard... :shifty:


----------



## lidieth (Jan 13, 2008)

Missunshine said:


> Wow, I never thought that such small country could be as beautiful as El Salvador. It is such a beautiful country. One of my friends is salvadorean, she's always talking about El Salvador, but I never imagined how beautiful it actually is. I hope to go there some day. kay: Those beaches look yummy :drool:


I'm glad you liked it kay: Yeah, I'm trying to portray the positive side of my country, since most people don't know much about it and those who know about it as a very dangerous country and don't realize how beautiful it is and how wonderful the salvadorean people are. I don't say that just because I'm salvadorean lol, many people say so hehehe...


----------



## lidieth (Jan 13, 2008)

These are pics of some of the beaches.... :banana:


----------



## lidieth (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

Que lindas fotos!! Me encantaron todas!! Especialmente esos volcanes :drool:


----------



## lidieth (Jan 13, 2008)

romanyo said:


> Que lindas fotos!! Me encantaron todas!! Especialmente esos volcanes :drool:


Siiiiiiii :drool: los volcanes son unos de los mejores atractivos que tiene el país. Que bueno que te haya gustado el recorrido!! Estas invitado cuando quieras!

Saluditos! :wave:


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Central America, including El Salvador, is a big unknown to me, I'd love to visit and compare with the south american countries I know


----------



## lidieth (Jan 13, 2008)

Well... continuing with the thread... here is another beautiful mountain town called: Juayúa. It is very popular among tourists.

A little description:

Juayúa is a municipality in the Sonsonate department of El Salvador. Juayua is a quaint little town up in the mountains, founded in 1577. The town's central plaza faces an old white cathedral that features a black Christ statue. The town has become a popular tourist attraction, locally and internationally due to its beautiful views and events, like the "Feria Gastronomica" the translation of which means "food festival". They have activities on the weekends and there is a coffee museum nearby. Its also gets really crowded with tourists on the weekends.









































































Food festival every weekend all year long:




































The Juayua Cascades and beautiful surroundings:


----------



## lidieth (Jan 13, 2008)

eklips said:


> Central America, including El Salvador, is a big unknown to me, I'd love to visit and compare with the south american countries I know


ohhh yeah... the entire Central America is very beautiful, believe me.  You should if you can! Central American countries might not be as developed as some of South American countries, but they are very beautiful and have the best climate. It's warm all year long :cheer:


----------



## lidieth (Jan 13, 2008)

By the way, if anyone visit El Salvador someday... I would recommend going to Juayua. It really is a beautiful town. And the climate is better to that of Suchitoto. (Suchitoto is hot and Juayua is template). The beautiful surroundings are a plus!

I'll post some pictures of my hometown other day just so you know.


----------



## guillesansalvador (Jan 10, 2009)

bellisimas fotos:banana:

EL SALVADOR ES IMPRESIONANTE!!!


----------



## Balam56 (Oct 30, 2007)

lidieth said:


> Well... continuing with the thread... here is another beautiful mountain town called: Juayúa. It is very popular among tourists.
> 
> A little description:
> 
> ...


wooow que serie de fotografias felicidades amiga....bien por el salvador y sus volcanes....en fin todo..:nuts::nuts::nuts:


----------



## EMH (Nov 12, 2007)

Niña niña niña por que nunca me hablastes de este Thread esta fabuloso creeme que de casualidad me lo encontre, huy si que tienes creatividad Felicidades por tan fabuloso rrecorrido de El Salvador


----------



## lidieth (Jan 13, 2008)

EMH said:


> Niña niña niña por que nunca me hablastes de este Thread esta fabuloso creeme que de casualidad me lo encontre, huy si que tienes creatividad Felicidades por tan fabuloso rrecorrido de El Salvador


vos que nunca revisas mi firma!!! jajaja.... :nuts: Me alegra que te haya gustado el recorrido:happy: Espero que sigas visitando, y si podes contribuir, bienvenido :cheer:


----------



## lidieth (Jan 13, 2008)

Some pics of San Salvador....


----------



## lidieth (Jan 13, 2008)

Coffee Land... yeeey!


----------



## Fredy11 (Sep 16, 2005)

Lindisimas fotos Lidieth. Gracias. Para que vean que El Salvador no es violencia, sino belleza! Buenas fotos de San Salvador, me gustan!


----------



## NietoDelJaguar (Jun 22, 2005)

Saludos Lidieth

Great thread, such a small country, but blessed with such a variety of landscapes and beautiful places

Good job!

Daniel


----------



## lidieth (Jan 13, 2008)

I agree with you Nieto! kay:

I'll post here the picture you posted on the other thread because it shows a different side of El Salvador. (non-tropical)


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

lidieth said:


> Coffee Land... yeeey!


magníficas vistas 


respecto de Ỷligan


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

hey, nice and green country, thanks for this travel...


----------



## Kike- (May 5, 2008)

I love looking at the pictures on this thread! but it makes me miss my country even more!


----------



## Matthieu (Mar 7, 2004)

lidieth said:


> Food festival every weekend all year long:


:drool:


----------



## GENGIBRE12 (Jun 26, 2007)

*super*

Nice Thread Lidieth Thanks:cheers:


----------



## Nano28 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey Lidieth, te felicito, que bonito te quedo el thread y que bueno que a los foristas de otros paises les encante El Salvador


----------



## SANSUN (Jan 24, 2007)

Wow what a beautiful thread you got here. As they say in the adds "Turismo somos todos".....and it is very true.

All the pictures are great and really show the diversity of scenery in our small nation.


----------



## dashalvin (Jan 8, 2008)

Very beautiful photos of this country. The forests are still virgin and well balance with urbanity dev't. Love visit this country soon so with other countries in central america and south america. Thanks for the photos lidieth.


----------



## Coquito Potter (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice pictures!!!!!!!!!!
I'm so proud of my country!! 


Thank you Lidi, for this beautiful thread! kay:


----------



## HOLABETO (Apr 1, 2007)

excelente thread lidieth


----------



## Marlon Flores (May 8, 2006)

Gracias lidieth, realmente me impresiona tu interes por promocionar a mi pais que tanto amo...................Simply "El Salvador"


----------



## lidieth (Jan 13, 2008)

tonight said:


> magníficas vistas
> 
> 
> respecto de Ỷligan


Hey tonight!!! I'm glad you liked the pics :happy: 



cesar-in said:


> hey, nice and green country, thanks for this travel...


Your welcome. I'm glad you liked it.



****- said:


> I love looking at the pictures on this thread! but it makes me miss my country even more!


awww :hug: I know how you feel. I feel the same sometimes 



Matthieu said:


> :drool:


:drool: I know... :drool:



GENGIBRE12 said:


> Nice Thread Lidieth Thanks:cheers:


kay: you're welcome


----------



## lidieth (Jan 13, 2008)

dashalvin said:


> Very beautiful photos of this country. The forests are still virgin and well balance with urbanity dev't. Love visit this country soon so with other countries in central america and south america. Thanks for the photos lidieth.


yeah!!! you should!!! I'm pretty sure it's worth the visit! Especially if you like nature. 

:banana:


----------



## lidieth (Jan 13, 2008)

Nano28 said:


> Hey Lidieth, te felicito, que bonito te quedo el thread y que bueno que a los foristas de otros paises les encante El Salvador





SANSUN said:


> Wow what a beautiful thread you got here. As they say in the adds "Turismo somos todos".....and it is very true.
> 
> All the pictures are great and really show the diversity of scenery in our small nation.





coquito_potter said:


> Nice pictures!!!!!!!!!!
> I'm so proud of my country!!
> 
> 
> Thank you Lidi, for this beautiful thread! kay:





HOLABETO said:


> excelente thread lidieth





Marlon Flores said:


> Gracias lidieth, realmente me impresiona tu interes por promocionar a mi pais que tanto amo...................Simply "El Salvador"


Hola!!!! :wave: gracias a todos por sus comentarios!!! Me alegra que les haya gustado!!!

Saluditos! :cheers:


----------



## lidieth (Jan 13, 2008)

I apologize for not posting anymore pics. It's just that i've been kinda busy lately. But I'm back and therefore here are some pics to start with. I'll be posting more pics later. 

A wonderful view of lake Cuatequepe and its beautiful surroundings :happy:


----------



## lidieth (Jan 13, 2008)

A beautiful shot of Lempa river


----------



## lidieth (Jan 13, 2008)

*Presenting Santa Ana*

*Presenting a Beautiful and historical city called
Santa Ana*










*Santa Ana has approximately 274,830 (2006) inhabitants and serves both as the capital of the department of Santa Ana and as the municipal seat for the surrounding municipality of the same name.*




























The Beautiful Catedral of Santa Ana



























The theatre of Santa Ana










Inside:




























Alcaldia Municipal










I'll put more pics later.



​


----------



## lidieth (Jan 13, 2008)

Ingenio La Cabaña, Aguilares, El Salvador.


----------



## aracely (Nov 3, 2008)

thank you for the thread i hope someday i can make it there! it looks pretty amazing, thank you again.


----------



## lidieth (Jan 13, 2008)

El Salvador Impresionante!

A promo video of El Salvador!


----------



## berdnerd (Feb 4, 2009)

pretty awesome!!! i luv ur country.......really a place to visit in my life!


----------



## JUAR92 (Mar 19, 2009)

nice thread! it was amazing!! hope you make more threads like this one!!


----------



## SAN SALVADOR (Jun 3, 2009)

very good? excelent tread lidy, thanks for showing our country to the world, keep up the good job!................ps, ARRIVA EL SALVADOR!


----------



## Cashuat (Nov 6, 2009)

This are the highlands in the province of Morazan, with an average altitude of over 4,000 feet. The weather is cool and mountains are covered in pine forests.


----------



## Maipo Valley (Feb 3, 2008)

excelentes las fotos, espero que sigan poniendo más.


----------



## Mojojojo. (Nov 22, 2006)

Me Love it  thnx


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Bulevar de los Próceres by CAMARO27, on Flickr


El Salvador by bjkowal, on Flickr


Bulevar de los Próceres by CAMARO27, on Flickr


IMG_3883 by bjkowal, on Flickr


El Salvador - San Salavdor Cathedral of Guadalupe by rob's ready room, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

San Salvador. by Edwingraf, on Flickr


Reclamar mis derechos laborales va más alla de mi partido político o el gobierno que elegí. by elsum, on Flickr


Parque Nacional El Imposible by tik_tok, on Flickr


Viewpoint, near Ataco by tik_tok, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pedalero/6982671616/


EX-CASA PRESIDENCIAL by JC SAMPERZ, on Flickr


BCR-20120309 by JC SAMPERZ, on Flickr


atardecer by Sa/v\u3L Cha/v\uL, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice photos from El Salvador...kay:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Untitled by Samuel Chamul, on Flickr


El Imposible by Samuel Chamul, on Flickr


blue nature by Samuel Chamul, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yadmerg/7171193644/
Montañas!!
esta foto me fue algo difícil de tomar ya q me tuve q meter a una finca privada sin q se dieran cuenta pero al final vale la pena!!



DSC08591 by Nina May, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/anasalva/7160187080/
Costa de Salvador de Bahía



lagoon4 by manchego_3, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/anasalva/7160190844/
Ciudad de Salvador de Bahía


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Playa El Zonte by René Mayorga, on Flickr


La Coqueta by René Mayorga, on Flickr


Hostal en el Zonte by René Mayorga, on Flickr


sss by Camilo (cesar2mendez), on Flickr


Tormenta en el Salvador del Mundo lr mda by Miguel E Rivas, on Flickr


AFICHEFLICKR copia lr by Miguel E Rivas, on Flickr


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Hermoso pais! Gracias por las fotos!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Cine Libertad by Miguel E Rivas, on Flickr


Iglesia El Rosario by Miguel E Rivas, on Flickr


Estadio Cuscatlán y Volcán de San Salvador by Miguel E Rivas, on Flickr


Viste de San Salvador hacia el Oriente by Miguel E Rivas, on Flickr


Plaza Libertad by Miguel E Rivas, on Flickr


Esquina Teatro y Catedral by Miguel E Rivas, on Flickr


Torogoz by Miguel E Rivas, on Flickr


Volcanes y cañaveral by Miguel E Rivas, on Flickr


Paz by Miguel E Rivas, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful...:cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Santa Ana, 10/06/12 by rvsv - Rodolfo, on Flickr


SV-CS-00076 by marlenepostcards, on Flickr


Viernes Santo en El Salvador by CAMARO27, on Flickr


Viernes Santo en El Salvador by CAMARO27, on Flickr


Viernes Santo en El Salvador by CAMARO27, on Flickr


LPTG_23 Blue by falequin, on Flickr


El jinete by arturotreminio, on Flickr


Volcán Izalco, También conocido como el Faro del Pacífico. Parque Nacional Cerro Verde, El Salvador. by fitzroyras, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Volcan by el cuervo y el jaguar, on Flickr


San Salvador de noche by el cuervo y el jaguar, on Flickr


En la mañana by el cuervo y el jaguar, on Flickr


Usulutan El Salvador 030 by Izote.us, on Flickr


Usulutan El Salvador 039 by Izote.us, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jeduardoherrera/7517528872/
Pescador, Embalse Cerrón Grande


Finca El Povenir, El Salvador by MayorgaCoffee, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Lomas de Lucumo by shuichi_youko17, on Flickr


Lomas de Lucumo by shuichi_youko17, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/flywayuptotheclouds1/7612275620/


Ciudad Amurallada by Cristian Bertacco, on Flickr


Tunco by Jorge Romen, on Flickr


Andrea's Pics by Seton Hall - DOVE, on Flickr


----------



## mintgum84 (Aug 18, 2011)

I had a job offer in El Sal. The violence crime rate turned me off the idea, but the beauty of central American women keeps making me consider these countries.

Maybe next time.


----------



## Marlon Flores (May 8, 2006)

mintgum84 said:


> I had a job offer in El Sal. The violence crime rate turned me off the idea, but the beauty of central American women keeps making me consider these countries.
> 
> Maybe next time.


Es extraño que menciones lo de la violencia en el país, nadie sin excepción en el mundo esta exento de la delincuencia, en el país hay delincuencia como en cualquier otro país, me es extraño que hayas denegado la oferta de empleo por que supongo que no ibas a vivir en suburbios marginales. Yo he vivido toda mi vida en el país y no me ha pasado nada.


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

*The Colonial Town of Suchitoto, El Salvador*



pueblo_colonial_suchitoto by grandubon, on Flickr​











Suchitoto, El Salvador by Cristina Bruseghini de Di Maggio, on Flickr

e.s. suchitoto 1 by elisa:, on Flickr


Suchitoto, El Salvador 123 by Michael R. Swigart, on Flickr


Suchitoto, El Salvador 085 by Michael R. Swigart, on Flickr


Suchitoto, El Salvador 348 by Michael R. Swigart, on Flickr


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

*Suchitoto, continued...*


Teatro de Suchitoto by DARCP, on Flickr​

Villa at Vila Balanza in Suchitoto by Erik Rivas, on Flickr


Municipio de Suchitoto by CAMARO27, on Flickr


Municipio de Suchitoto by CAMARO27, on Flickr


Municipio de Suchitoto by CAMARO27, on Flickr


poolside by awpeterson, on Flickr


Romantic Dinner by calerophotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## mintgum84 (Aug 18, 2011)

Marlon Flores said:


> Es extraño que menciones lo de la violencia en el país, nadie sin excepción en el mundo esta exento de la delincuencia, en el país hay delincuencia como en cualquier otro país, me es extraño que hayas denegado la oferta de empleo por que supongo que no ibas a vivir en suburbios marginales. Yo he vivido toda mi vida en el país y no me ha pasado nada.


Trust me brother, I thought about it long and hard. I am still young (late 20's) and opportunity will come knocking again.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

nice pics kenni!





Relampagos morados. by Flores Marilyn, on Flickr


Camino a Costa del Sol. El Salvador. by Flores Marilyn, on Flickr


Los Planes de Renderos. by Flores Marilyn, on Flickr


Amaneciendo, experimiento by lexdjelectronic, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/franzois06/7995716787/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/franzois06/7995721305/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ryu1125/7995191970/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

El Vendrell (4) by calafellvalo, on Flickr


Museo Pau Casals (4) by calafellvalo, on Flickr


Museo Pau Casals (3) by calafellvalo, on Flickr


Comarruga termal (2) by calafellvalo, on Flickr


IMG_6006 by zambomba, on Flickr


MEDELLÍN by laloking97, on Flickr


En el camino by SMBarroso, on Flickr


016 by andreasteph9, on Flickr


The Walk to the Beach by andreasteph9, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice photos from El Salvador....:cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

El Salvador by Rafael Dorantes, on Flickr


Panorámica del Volcan de San Vicente, Departamento de El Salvador by lexdjelectronic, on Flickr


DSC 9892_Panorama1 by Jstlitlome, on Flickr


DSC_0164 by Jstlitlome, on Flickr


DSC_0031 by Jstlitlome, on Flickr


DSC_0016 panorama by Jstlitlome, on Flickr


DSC_9961 by Jstlitlome, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC 9892_Panorama1 by Jstlitlome, on Flickr


DSC_0071 by Jstlitlome, on Flickr


DSC_0164 by Jstlitlome, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrarivas/8122988641/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/f_street/8121819942/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sartallan/8140621197/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sartallan/8140604597/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sartallan/8140530220/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sartallan/8140528756/in/photostream/


Divine Mercy - Panorama 1 by remz_x007, on Flickr


Atardecer en el puerto by Ayaita, on Flickr


Atardecer en el puerto by Ayaita, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Río Lempa  by Greenery, on Flickr


Río Lempa  by Greenery, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mont3rros4/8192531652/
ventas


Hillsides surrounding Ocotepeque by Greenery, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mont3rros4/8192532622/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mont3rros4/8192533108/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mont3rros4/8191444911/


----------



## Dr.StrangeLove (Jun 15, 2012)

*Nice thread. all these pictures are amzing and show all the beauty of a country I haven't had the pleasure to visit, but hope to visit one day, since i've met so many salvadoreans and have many salvadorean friends... ¡ Cómo se ve verde la mayor parte de el territorio de El Salvador ! Es un país muy bonito y de mucha vegetación. frondoso como el Amazonas ! Me encanta.* :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mont3rros4/8192532548/in/photostream/
Siguenos









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mont3rros4/8159974087/in/photostream/
Vendedora









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mont3rros4/8160009356/in/photostream/
los cadáveres de las cervezas, sirven para algo..









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mont3rros4/8085345313/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mont3rros4/8085345995/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mont3rros4/8085347991/in/photostream/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

2012SS_ (011) by rodet7, on Flickr


2012LGV (001) by rodet7, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

2012LGV (002) by rodet7, on Flickr


2012LGV (003) by rodet7, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

2012PAC (001) by rodet7, on Flickr


2012PAC (003) by rodet7, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

2012SS_ (008) by rodet7, on Flickr


2012SS_ (007) by rodet7, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

2012ATA_ (003) by rodet7, on Flickr


2012ATA_ (004) by rodet7, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

2012PDD_ (001) by rodet7, on Flickr


2012PDD_ (002) by rodet7, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

2012FDB_ (001) by rodet7, on Flickr


2012FDB_ (002) by rodet7, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

2012FDB_ (003) by rodet7, on Flickr


2012FDB_ (005) by rodet7, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

2012SS_ (002) by rodet7, on Flickr


2012SS_ (006) by rodet7, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

2012SS_ (002) by rodet7, on Flickr


2012SS_ (006) by rodet7, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

2012DSM (001) by rodet7, on Flickr


2012DSM (002) by rodet7, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

2012IZA_ (002) by rodet7, on Flickr
Volcanoes National Park, El Salvador C.A.




2012ACA_ (001) by rodet7, on Flickr
Breakwater Dock Acajutla, El Salvador


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

2012CDS_ (001) by rodet7, on Flickr
Atardecer en la Costa del sol, departamento de la paz, El Salvador, belleza total!
Sunset on the Coast the sun La Paz department, El Salvador, overall beauty!



2012AHU_ (003) by rodet7, on Flickr
La antigua plaza de armas se convirtió en el actual Pasaje de La Concordia, Ahuachapan, El Salvador.
The former Arms Square became the actual passage of the Concordia, Ahuachapan, El Salvador.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

2012AHU_ (004) by rodet7, on Flickr
Artists are the brothers Fabio and Bruno Jimenez, the name of the mural is "the world's Fabru" made ​​in the passage of the Concordia, Ahuachapan, El Salvador


2012AHU_ (005) by rodet7, on Flickr
Passage of La Concordia, Ahuachapan, El Salvador


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

2012SS_ (001) by rodet7, on Flickr
Panoramic night of San Marcos and south of San Salvador area, from the viewpoint Renderos Plans.



2013SAI_ (001) by rodet7, on Flickr
Ilopango Air Base.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

2013RDS_ (001) by rodet7, on Flickr


2013RDS_ (002) by rodet7, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

2013RDS_ (003) by rodet7, on Flickr


2013RDS_ (004) by rodet7, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Yellow Fever said:


> 2012SS_ (001) by rodet7, on Flickr
> Panoramic night of San Marcos and south of San Salvador area, from the viewpoint Renderos Plans.


stunning. :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

do you realize that your current post count is 8888?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

2013RDS_ (005) by rodet7, on Flickr


2013IDC_ (001) by rodet7, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

2012ATA_ (005) by rodet7, on Flickr


2012PAN_ (001) by rodet7, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

2012PAN_ (003) by rodet7, on Flickr


2012PAN_ (002) by rodet7, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

2012SS_ (011) by rodet7, on Flickr


2012TSV_ (003) by rodet7, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

2012SS_ (006) by rodet7, on Flickr
Monsignor Romero Highway, San Salvador - Santa Tecla, El Salvador.



2012PDD_ (001) by rodet7, on Flickr
Panoramic View of San Salvador from the Mirador de La Puerta del Diablo, the highest point is 1250msnm at its top is a geodesic


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

2012PDD_ (002) by rodet7, on Flickr
Sunset at La Puerta del Diablo, El Salvador C.A.



2012SS_ (005) by rodet7, on Flickr
Panoramic World Trade Center and Torre Futura, San Salvador


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

2012DSM (003) by rodet7, on Flickr
Overview of the Monument to the Divine Savior of the world lit.


2012DSM (001) by rodet7, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

2012IZA_ (002) by rodet7, on Flickr
Izalco is a young volcano dates back to its inception in 1722.


2012CDS_ (001) by rodet7, on Flickr
Sunset on the Coast the sun La Paz department, El Salvador, overall beauty!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

2012IZA_ (001) by rodet7, on Flickr
The Volcanoes National Park is comprised of: Volcano Izalco, Santa Ana Volcano and Cerro Verde. Excellent destination for lovers of the outdoors hiking, cool weather and beautiful scenery.



2012AHU_ (003) by rodet7, on Flickr
Passage of La Concordia, Ahuachapan, El Salvador


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8639337804/



El Salvador del Mundo entre estela de Luz by lexdjelectronic, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Bocana La Chepona by raularce2013, on Flickr


Bahía de Jiquilisco by raularce2013, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Golfo de Fonseca by raularce2013, on Flickr


Peninsula de San Juan del Gozo by raularce2013, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

016 Lake Ilopango on the road to Suchitoto El Salvador 03-08-13 by edschonsett, on Flickr


105 Sheep at the Cihuatan Archaeological site - El Salvador 03-10-13 by edschonsett, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Plaza Libertad, San Salvador, El Salvador by calerophotography.com, on Flickr


Ahuachapan, Noche de Farolitos by calerophotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Untitled by calerophotography.com, on Flickr


Chalatenango, tierra bendecida. by calerophotography.com, on Flickr


----------

